# Canon DL-9000



## minicoop1985 (Dec 3, 2013)

Looks like someone's making ripoff Canons. Who knew?

Canon DL 9000 Camera Red Eye Reduction Good Condition Fully Functional | eBay

$42??? I would pay... not. This isn't the first of these incredibly cheap cameras I've found, but the first with the Canon name.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 3, 2013)

minicoop1985 said:


> Looks like someone's making ripoff Canons. Who knew?
> 
> Canon DL 9000 Camera Red Eye Reduction Good Condition Fully Functional | eBay
> 
> $42??? I would pay... not. This isn't the first of these incredibly cheap cameras I've found, but the first with the Canon name.



I've heard of these - aren't they just a toy camera that somebody slapped a canon logo on at some point?


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 3, 2013)

They are. I found one with some Olympic or similar logo on it at a thrift store. Exact same "Focus Free" lens and everything. Sooooooooo cheaply made. Like they make Lomo products seem quite solid.


----------

